# Desperate at my wits end



## Robert Fletcher (23 Oct 2017)

I am at my wits end and hope someone can help. I am trying to buy small cylinder of CO2. Home is Hinckley, Leicestershire. I found one local supplier that has the 3.1Kg but he let me down completely saying he was going to drop it off and never did and kept doing it. I have found another supplier in Nuneaton but the smallest he has is 10Kg. My tank is only 110 litre. Yes I would like to get a bigger one but I think that size gas cylinder is still an overkill. I understand the fire people at Wigston will fill cylinders but that means buying one in the first place and the only ones I can see is deposited and therefore I do not own it.

Is there anyone in my area who can come up with any suggestions. BTW I don’t have a car but have a friend who will help but not every other week. Public transport should be an option.

Please don’t suggest SodaStream Argos is now charging £13 for a refill. Yes I have looked on the list on site but not much to help me.

Thanks
Robert….


----------



## Lukes (23 Oct 2017)

Hi Robert, I buy my co2 from “screwfix” they are pricey but it’s still a reliable place to get them from and they will deliver some, of the more expensive ones.
Hope this helps any
Luke.


----------



## Robert Fletcher (23 Oct 2017)

Lukes said:


> Hi Robert, I buy my co2 from “screwfix” they are pricey but it’s still a reliable place to get them from and they will deliver some, of the more expensive ones.
> Hope this helps any
> Luke.


That sounds interesting I have a Screwfix just up the road. I never thought of them. Can you give me some idea of size and price. The Beer and Gas Man wanted £50 deposit and £8 for 3Kg. I asked BOC and they were over the top. Rental cylinders like BOC do is another ripoff that I want to avoid..


----------



## Lukes (23 Oct 2017)

I buy a 2kg fire extinguisher from screwfix for 58.99 which compared to your £50 for 3kg seems a lot and they do a 5kg one for £129.99 but I was thinking as your been let down and don’t have easy access to transport that the screwfix deliver option would maybe be best but if your willing to spend the little extra for the screwfix option then it’s defiantly a easier way to get co2


----------



## colinquilliam1 (23 Oct 2017)

Ok...if you have a local gas bottle supplier who does calor etc. Go and see them because chances are, the will stock co2. They normally supply pubs etc.

I rent a huge bottle for 50p per month. 12months upfront. £10 or £15 to refil it. Had it nearly a year. Soooo much cheaper than buying one. Well worth a look

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Fletcher (23 Oct 2017)

Lukes said:


> I buy a 2kg fire extinguisher from screwfix for 58.99 which compared to your £50 for 3kg seems a lot and they do a 5kg one for £129.99 but I was thinking as your been let down and don’t have easy access to transport that the screwfix deliver option would maybe be best but if your willing to spend the little extra for the screwfix option then it’s defiantly a easier way to get co2


The price is OK. I have been looking on their catalogue but no prices for a recharge. How long does 2Kg last you and what size of your fishtank(s). Ion other works I am trying to see how long it will last me. I don’t like the look of a fire extinguisher but I can’t have everything my own way. Is there any H&S disconnecting the hose and replacing it with my regulator.


----------



## Lukes (23 Oct 2017)

Robert Fletcher said:


> The price is OK. I have been looking on their catalogue but no prices for a recharge. How long does 2Kg last you and what size of your fishtank(s). Ion other works I am trying to see how long it will last me. I don’t like the look of a fire extinguisher but I can’t have everything my own way. Is there any H&S disconnecting the hose and replacing it with my regulator.



Erm I have a 125 heavy planted and high lighting, lasts me around 12 months give or take and as for connecting it up I use PTFE tape also from screwfix (60p I think) I just wrap it around the screw on part then screw my valve onto it and slowly press the handle down to listen for leaks then I just use elastic bands to hold the handle down


----------



## colinquilliam1 (23 Oct 2017)

My bottle feeds a 76gallon and 40ltr




Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Fletcher (23 Oct 2017)

Colinquilliam1, Thanks for this picture it does not look ugly as it is going in the lounge room. Calor Gas you say. You think any dealer. When I voiced my anti-rental. That was based on a quote over the phone from BOC Gasses. 3.1Kg refill CO2 food grade £37 and £3.50 monthly rental. There seems to be an enormous difference in the gas companies. 
I have been trying to sort this and other fish issues out all day so I am going to have an early night, Any other suggestions appreciated and I will get back to you tomorrow.
Goodnight.


----------



## colinquilliam1 (23 Oct 2017)

No probs. I found a small gas supplier near me...cheap as chips

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (23 Oct 2017)

There you go buddy. Try him



Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Fletcher (23 Oct 2017)

This is the guy I spoke of in the start of the thread. He promised several times with apologies to drop of a 3Kg cylinder. But then never turned up. I had his money all ready. He lives not far from me. The last contact I had was on Saturday. I had a text and I rang back got one of his workers who said he would ring Mark and then get back to me. This has been ongoing since last Wednesday. Ideal supplier if they could keep to their word. This is why I am so frustrated and need an alternative but looks as if 10Kg is what most go down to.

If that is not all I spend most of the day will getting glass cut for the lid. I just came down now to find a danio flapping about on the lid. Must have swam up the filter outlet. I thought aquariums were supposed to be relaxing.


----------



## colinquilliam1 (23 Oct 2017)

I dont know that part of the country, there may be others in nearby towns. Keep your chin up, you'll sort it

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Oct 2017)

What about 600gram disposable welding bottle from Halfords? Obviously depend whether you have the correct regulator to go with them.


----------



## colinquilliam1 (24 Oct 2017)

I believe they have something called argon in them which kills fish. So i was told

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Oct 2017)

No mate, just get the co2 one, they also do an argon/co2 mix but as you already know that's not the one you want! Does your regulator take disposable bottles?


----------



## Robert Fletcher (24 Oct 2017)

Hi and thank you every one. I sorted it all out. NWS Gasses in Nuneaton. 10Kg £12.50 nonrefundable deposit £20. delivery included. On their website (Under Construction) they did not mention deliveries into Leicestershire but they do. That seems a very good price and the cylinder is nice and skinny will be easy to hide. Thank you everyone for help and suggestions.


----------



## colinquilliam1 (24 Oct 2017)

Nice one...glad you got sorted

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (28 Oct 2017)

That’s a cracking deal. I paid a £55 deposit, £20 delivery/collection and £22.50 for 6.35KG I bought from a family run company and the service is exceptional, so really happy with it.

It’s been on my 240ltr for months, it runs for 12hours at about 7 - 10 bubbles per second (too fast to count but I reckon around this if not more) and my gauge hasn’t moved, so I’m guesing it will do a good 6-8 months for me.

Previously I was going through a 2kg amazon fire extinguisher (£30 all in) every 2 - 3 months. But then I’d have to take the empty to be recycled and it’s a proper hassle.

Keep in mind when buying Co2, note it’s in KG not litres. This is because you’re buying by weight not actual contents. So if the canister it self weighs 6KG (if buying 6) you’d get an empty canister. pointless fact but I thought I’d share


----------



## Planted Bows (28 Oct 2017)

I brought a 2kg FE from spock for £8 local pickup. There loads of people selling them and good thing is they don't need to be in date either  

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (28 Oct 2017)

Just renewed mine as my other ran out. £25 for 12months rental inc refil inc vat




Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kallor (1 Nov 2017)

Lukes said:


> I buy a 2kg fire extinguisher from screwfix for 58.99 which compared to your £50 for 3kg seems a lot and they do a 5kg one for £129.99 but I was thinking as your been let down and don’t have easy access to transport that the screwfix deliver option would maybe be best but if your willing to spend the little extra for the screwfix option then it’s defiantly a easier way to get co2



i was considering screwfix myself , but Have a look at safelincs mate just bought a refurbished 2kg FE from them and it's pristine looks brand new for £29 including next day delivery brand new one about £38 delivered never used a FE before all went well thankfully.


----------



## Lukes (1 Nov 2017)

Kallor said:


> i was considering screwfix myself , but Have a look at safelincs mate just bought a refurbished 2kg FE from them and it's pristine looks brand new for £29 including next day delivery brand new one about £38 delivered never used a FE before all went well thankfully.



Thanks I will have to look into it sadly I bought one the week so will have to remember this for next year haha


----------

